# R5 custom buttons: switch between eye AF and one shot, hold thumb down?



## Sorosuub (Mar 1, 2021)

I've configured my AF-ON and * buttons to toggle between Servo/Face+Tracking and One Shot/Spot AF per the Northrup's latest video here: 






The reconfigured * button works fine. However when I press the reconfigured AF-ON button, it shows a blue box without providing the option of toggling between eyes using the joystick, and I need to hold down the AF-ON button with my thumb.

- How do I configure the AF-ON with the full Face+Tracking+Eye-Detect so that it shows the white box around the eyes with the the two arrows?
- How do I configure the AF-ON so that I don't need to hold down my thumb on the AF-ON button?

I must have missed something in their instructions but I can't figure out what it is. Thanks!


----------



## Sorosuub (Mar 2, 2021)

The Northrups' settings didn't work for me. I reconfigured AF-ON to toggle Eye AF on/off, the * to AF selection (while limiting AF to Face+Tracking, Spot), and the third button to toggle between One Shot and Servo.

What I can't figure out now is why Eye AF is not enabled in Servo, even if I half-press the shutter button?


----------



## BenB (Mar 2, 2021)

What camera are you using? It didn't work very well for me on the R.

The eye AF toggle button only works when on the automatic face detection mode and not when you are on any of the other AF modes.

I haven't found a way to switch between face detection and spot AF mode with a single button.


----------



## Sorosuub (Mar 3, 2021)

BenB said:


> What camera are you using? It didn't work very well for me on the R.
> 
> The eye AF toggle button only works when on the automatic face detection mode and not when you are on any of the other AF modes.
> 
> I haven't found a way to switch between face detection and spot AF mode with a single button.



R5. I don't think the R has eye AF?


----------



## BenB (Mar 4, 2021)

Sorosuub said:


> R5. I don't think the R has eye AF?


Yes the R as eye AF, not as good as the R5 by the looks of things.


----------

